# Cello and Piano - Video



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Sometimes I compose simple, conservative pieces for various reasons. For this work, the reason was that it was originally a song. After a year or two of it just sitting around collecting "dust" I decided to recast the vocal part for cello.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6ms8jf407hts9lh/Cello and Piano.mp4?dl=0


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Nice Vasks, I liked the jazzy-ish min3rd motif and the harmony was lovely. Everything felt just so and it took me away for a while. It's surely an immediate like for any listener.
It's fun and fulfilling to revert back in style now and again isn't it and doing so counters the lie sometimes spouted around here that we modern composers (as in alive today) don't know much about more standard techniques.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

This is beautiful! I love it! :tiphat:


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks, Gucci.

Mike, yes, now and then a "blues" note pops into my pieces and I freely admit to enjoying their appearance.


----------



## TalkingPie (May 15, 2020)

Very nice piece, congrats on the performance!


----------

